# Wayne Goss Brush Collection



## MissTT (Sep 12, 2013)

The full collection is currently available for pre-order. I believe he worked with Artisan & Artist which is manufactured by Chikuhodo. Is anyone going to get them?




  Brush 01 Foundation
  Brush 02 Powder
  Brush 03 Crease, Large
  Brush 04 Crease, Medium
  Brush 05 Crease, Small
  Brush 06 Blending
  Brush 07 Lip
  Brush 08 Precision


----------



## RedVelvetX (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll be getting them when they individually go up. I want to try a few at first, probably the powder, medium crease, and blending brush.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 12, 2013)

Omg I just died lol I love love this man yes I will be buying did I just say I love this man


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 12, 2013)

Probably when they're available individually.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 13, 2013)

Just the white hair brush for me. I love it and he said it should help with reducing pore size when makeup is applied. Since he's done vids on the subject, I'm down.


----------



## ksimone (Sep 15, 2013)

Def individually. Not shelling out 210 dollars for preorder.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 15, 2013)

If I had the money id preorder... but can't wait to try these....they look really impressive.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 15, 2013)

On second look... I have the three Louise young crease brushes. A Bobbi brown powder brush like gust and the Mac brush that looks like hisblending brush. So For now I'm starting with the foundation brush...


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 15, 2013)

The crease brushes look really nice. I would be interested in the entire set depending on the quality.  Will probably stand in the side lines and wait for reviews before purchasing. I have high hopes though because I would think that he would not put his name on anything unless it was tip too quality...


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Sep 15, 2013)

Liking the small crease brush, foundation brush looks interesting


----------



## Sylvia60 (Sep 15, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Just the white hair brush for me. I love it and he said it should help with reducing pore size when makeup is applied. Since he's done vids on the subject, I'm down.


  The first pre-order lot sold out in three hours, my beauties.
  I'm interested in ordering individually myself.
  Like sss215, I'm interested in the foundation brush.
  At the moment I alternate between the Shiseido and the Dior foundation brushes for that same purpose (hands-down winner, Dior) and am interested in seeing how mr Goss' brush performs in comparison.

  The crease brushes look very good.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 15, 2013)

I thought I read somewhere that the brushes sold out internationally, but are they still available in the US?


----------



## Sylvia60 (Sep 16, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the brushes sold out internationally, but are they still available in the US?


  Yes, indeed, the first lot, available 13 Sept,  sold out in 3hours.
  You can make a pre-order for the second lot, available 24 Sept. on-line.
  I'm hoping I'll be allowed to order individual brushes on my pre-order, as I'm only interested in 5 of the 8 brushes.
  Only! My bank account is whimpering in pain and I'm hunting out recipes for healthy and inexpensive t meals to prepare to take to work, bento-style.
  No eating out   til I compensate the price of these brushes.
  Brushes which I must, must have.
  I think mr Goss' business venture has struck gold!

  Added:
  My information about the pre-ordering comes from
  http://www.love-makeup.co.uk/wayne-goss-m-106.html


----------



## Spanky (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm hoping to get some individual brushes, eventually. I love his videos & think he's great, but that doesn't mean you are going to be able to create a great product. I'm also unfamiliar with the company he's working in conjunction with. I know he loves brushes, but to spend this much on a pre order when he has no other products under his name (at least not that I'm aware of, please correct me if I'm wrong) it just doesn't seem like a purchase I want to run into with out reviews, etc. Please if anyone takes the plunge let us know what your thoughts are.


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 16, 2013)

I looked at his video and also the direct link with pictures and descriptions last night. Just from what I saw briefly I really like them. They look high quality. His crease brush shapes remind me of the NARS yachiyo brush. And those are made in Japan too, no?  As I said before I want to see reviews first but they are definitely on my radar.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 16, 2013)

Spanky said:


> I'm also unfamiliar with the company he's working in conjunction with.


  They're made in the same Japanese town where Hakuhodo brushes are made, by artisans. (Hakuhodo didn't make them, just to be clear.)   





> I know he loves brushes, but to spend this much on a pre order when he has no other products under his name (at least not that I'm aware of, please correct me if I'm wrong) it just doesn't seem like a purchase I want to run into with out reviews, etc. Please if anyone takes the plunge let us know what your thoughts are.


  Yeah, these are the first products he's lending his name to.  Meanwhile, have a review post!  http://t.co/6RfbGvbwFN  And a vlog post from one of the Beautylish events (relevant bit starts at around 5:20)...  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpePs6PKtAQ


----------



## Sylvia60 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the link!
  it's the first actual review I've read to date and makes me think we're witnessing the birth of an exceptional product.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 18, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpePs6PKtAQ


  LOL she is funny an good.  I'm ready to plunk down my $210 bucks. 

  I've decided I want the first 6.  don't need the lip or precision brush.  I wanna buy NOW!!!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 18, 2013)

LOVE HIM!  Definitely going to purchase some of the brushes individually.  I think Beautylish said they'd be available individually later on this month?  That small crease brush looks interesting as well as the blender brush, and although I use the beauty blender for my foundation, I want to try out that foundation brush as well.  

  ETA:  Love her review.  This totally describes my life which is why I want that small crease brush!  


*"You know that smoky eye that got away from you? I feel like because these are so finely tapered, you don’t get that messy splay of bristles that tend to get away and make your shadow go higher than intended. Oh yes, that’s happened."*


----------



## MissTT (Sep 18, 2013)

Are small crease brushes unusual? I have the NARS Small Dome and love it. I was working on an Asian eye last week and looked all over the store for a small brush like it and didn't find one. Grrrr! I'll look around again when I don't actually need it. That usually helps things magically appear.

  I find myself annoyed by the comments about the price of the brushes. Clearly a lot of people who claim to love makeup don't love brushes or know much about the creation process. I think they expected him to go the Pixiewoo route. Based on the few videos I've seen of his I definitely would expect him to take the luxury route. TBH the prices aren't obscene.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 18, 2013)

I have yet to find a really great small tapered crease brush, but maybe I haven't been looking in the right places???

  Where are people complaining about the brush costs?  I haven't seen complaints about the brush prices, but I'm not surprised people are complaining.  But I totally agree with you, I knew he was going to go the high end route, he LOVES brushes.  If you ask me these are quite reasonably priced, comparable to MAC prices and I'm thinking they'll be better quality since they are handmade.  I'm looking forward to purchasing.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 18, 2013)

You are absolutely right, GoldenGirl. As far as complaints, I've seen comments in a variety of places like other forums and Facebook.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 18, 2013)

I plan on adding Hakuhodo to my collection of brushes and I plan on adding Wayne Goss brushes to my collection. If they are anything as soft as Hakuhodo brushes I'm going to be all over them. I entirely expect them to be as luxurious. My first purchase when they become available to the Stateside crowd is a blending brush. Most likely the medium sized one. Wayne has hooded eyes like I do and I'm greatly looking forward to another great blending brush to add to my collection. I'm expecting a softer, more buttery ( is this a word?) version of the elusive MAC 226 brush.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 18, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Are small crease brushes unusual? I have the NARS Small Dome and love it. I was working on an Asian eye last week and looked all over the store for a small brush like it and didn't find one. Grrrr! I'll look around again when I don't actually need it. That usually helps things magically appear.


  I reached for my Louise Young LY14 recently for the first time in a while, and I think it may work for monolids/Asian eyes, as well as smaller eyes and even hooded lids.  





> I think they expected him to go the Pixiewoo route. Based on the few videos I've seen of his I definitely would expect him to take the luxury route. TBH the prices aren't obscene.


  I think you're right.  But anyhoo, I think the prices are very reasonable -- around the same range as MAC, Louise Young, MUFE, some of the Hakuhodo brushes (thinking 200, J, and G series), and other high end brands. And as mentioned, Wayne is a brush junkie. Of course he would want more than a passive role in their creation.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 18, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I plan on adding Hakuhodo to my collection of brushes and I plan on adding Wayne Goss brushes to my collection. If they are anything as soft as Hakuhodo brushes I'm going to be all over them. I entirely expect them to be as luxurious. My first purchase when they become available to the Stateside crowd is a blending brush. Most likely the medium sized one. Wayne has hooded eyes like I do and I'm greatly looking forward to another great blending brush to add to my collection. I'm expecting a softer, more buttery ( is this a word?) version of the elusive MAC 226 brush.


  I do too!  I'm so excited for these. 

  I agree with you all, I don't think the prices are that bad. He's always said buy the best you can afford and to never skimp on brushes.  I love pixiwoo, but those brushes aren't going to last a long time.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 18, 2013)

The NARS Small Dome is just a little smaller than the 226. Check it out.  





DILLIGAF said:


> I plan on adding Hakuhodo to my collection of brushes and I plan on adding Wayne Goss brushes to my collection. If they are anything as soft as Hakuhodo brushes I'm going to be all over them. I entirely expect them to be as luxurious. My first purchase when they become available to the Stateside crowd is a blending brush. Most likely the medium sized one. Wayne has hooded eyes like I do and I'm greatly looking forward to another great blending brush to add to my collection. I'm expecting a softer, more buttery ( is this a word?) version of the elusive MAC 226 brush.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Sep 19, 2013)

Oops!
  Duplicate post.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Sep 19, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> I have yet to find a really great small tapered crease brush, but maybe I haven't been looking in the right places???


  My HG small tapered crease brush is the Koyudo C011.
  It's just what I want for working with my hooded eyes.make-up
  I have the NARS #12 (the small dome) and it's a lovely brush, but the Koyudo C011 is much more suited for my own make-up needs.
  Wetted, I use the C011 for applying just the right amount of product not only for the crease but for what shows of my mobile lid.

  Back to the WG collection- when oh when are detailed reviews going to start appearing?


----------



## MissTT (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sylvia60* 

 
  Back to the WG collection- when oh when are detailed reviews going to start appearing?



  This!!!


----------



## im10ika (Sep 19, 2013)

I'll be waiting for the individual onesI really like how the crease brush looks


----------



## luclaw88 (Sep 20, 2013)

Damn! Its not letting me preorder. Its sold out again i guess i will have to wait and hopefully reads some reviews of those that were able to get it. Excited about this, i love him!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> The NARS Small Dome is just a little smaller than the 226. Check it out.


  I maybe be going to the NARS counter today. I'll look out for it. Thanks!


----------



## pockykami (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm surprised people are complaining about the prices. I actually expected them to be higher considering they're artisanal. But, I was really annoyed by his video stating that flat shader brushes are pointless. It seemed very close minded considering he's a mua. Hasn't he ever heard or cut creases or tried to create a very pigmented look? Seemed kind of silly to me.


----------



## SincerelyLivX (Sep 20, 2013)

The set should come with a recording of Wayne saying "naughty". Im just sayin, it makes everyone melt.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 20, 2013)

pockykami said:


> I'm surprised people are complaining about the prices. I actually expected them to be higher considering they're artisanal. But, I was really annoyed by his video stating that flat shader brushes are pointless. It seemed very close minded considering he's a mua. Hasn't he ever heard or cut creases or tried to create a very pigmented look? Seemed kind of silly to me.


 Agreed not giving up my shader. A crease brush doesn't lay down color the same way. Not for me anyway.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 20, 2013)

Is the shader a brush like the 239?


----------



## Sylvia60 (Sep 20, 2013)

WG has put up a video  this morning, with the promise of 8 brush tutorials on Tuesday.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Sep 21, 2013)

I really want to purchase some of them


----------



## sss215 (Sep 21, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Yeah, she got me with this line.
> That is an amazing brush.
> 
> 
> ...


  i use some of them for my kit and 2 of the eye brushes have come apart after washing them over and over again.  i think a few more are going to follow suit.   I love them though, but its better to invest when your brushes are in the trenches,


----------



## pockykami (Sep 21, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Is the shader a brush like the 239?


  Exactly. That one is actually my favorite. One of only three mac brushes that I own.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 21, 2013)

pockykami said:


> Exactly. That one is actually my favorite. One of only three mac brushes that I own.


i love the mac 239 my first mac brush I also own chanel eyeshadow brush but I reach for my 239 everytime best shadow brush ever


----------



## beccababesx (Sep 22, 2013)

Definitely going to pick up a couple of the crease brushes, and probably the foundation brush, looks interesting! I like that its a higher end "celebrity" endorsed brush line, I love the real techniques brushes but I like the higher quality sound of these. And I love love love how it is self funded, he's not just putting his name to something! Very excited for these.


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 22, 2013)

MissTT said:


> The full collection is currently available for pre-order. I believe he worked with Artisan & Artist which is manufactured by Chikuhodo. Is anyone going to get them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  These are intriguing!! but i know some brushes with the similar shapes are already in the Hakuhodo line, I wonder if he got inspiration there. It seems these will be a bit more affordable Im excited in that I have only tried Hakuhodos and not Chikuhodo. I have so many brushes already but I still want these! If anyone cant wait i do suggest Hakuhodos as they are also from Japanandtheir craftsmanship in brushes is impeccable, also i wanna add that they arent as expensive as they appear some are pretty mid range.

  Brush 01 Foundation               G5554 4mm ($45) i think Goss may be 1 mm longer from when i read the description
  Brush 02 Powder                    G5521 ($34)
  Brush 03 Crease, Large          G5528 ($28)
  Brush 04 Crease, Medium      J142 ($18) differance may be the hair type as J Series are undyed white goat hair, im not sure what Goss hair bristles is on these
  Brush 05 Crease, Small          J146 ($17) same as above or if you want the same dark hair bristles opt for the G5529 ($21)
  Brush 06 Blending                   G5523 ($26) this is like the shape of the Mac 217 but with blue squirrel bristles
  Brush 07 Lip                            
  Brush 08 Precision

  I dont have any lip or precision brushes from hakuhodo but I just thought Id give some suggestions.


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 22, 2013)

boooo I would like to preorder but it seems that they dont ship to PO boxes or APO/FPO


----------



## MissTT (Sep 22, 2013)

janette I'd be happy to help you out with a CP. just let me know. thanks for the Hakuhodo dupes list as well. I love that the Goss brushes are taking that direction.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Sep 23, 2013)

Has anyone seen a comprehensive review of the brushes yet?


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 23, 2013)

Can we use the powder brush for contouring?


----------



## LC Balthazar (Sep 23, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Can we use the powder brush for contouring?


 Yes, in his video he says you can use for contouring.  I definitely want this brush!


----------



## SincerelyLivX (Sep 23, 2013)

Holy moly, my YT subscriptions is flooded with Wayne's brush videos. 

Im waiting for these to be sold individually. I just cant justify the lot price tag


----------



## MissTT (Sep 23, 2013)

Funny I just mentioned him in a PM to you. Ha ha. Is he doing reviews or are other people? Can you link to any good videos?


----------



## SincerelyLivX (Sep 23, 2013)

He is doing a video for each brush and how to use them.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh I thought that started Tuesday. Will be checking those out tonight.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 23, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> Yes, in his video he says you can use for contouring. I definitely want this brush!


  Thank you and so do I!  I'll go check out those videos.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 24, 2013)

Are these available on beautylish today?


----------



## MissTT (Sep 24, 2013)

It still says pre-order the brush set, but it now says delivery in 8 weeks. Were the singles supposed to be available today? When are the sets being delivered? I want pics dangit!!!!


----------



## nazih09 (Sep 24, 2013)

brushes will be on sale at 1:00 PST according to beautylish twitter


----------



## GlamMeUp (Sep 24, 2013)

I'll wait for reviews. Love his channel though.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 24, 2013)

Ran into a review tonight on The Sunday Girl


----------



## Sylvia60 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.
  I read the review, but I was hoping for comparisons with other brushes (Hakuhodo, Shiseido, Koyudo, Dior, SUQQU, Tom Ford, NARS, to name a few) to get an idea of just where the WG brushes stand in the wide range of brushes available.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 25, 2013)

Another review: http://www.reallyree.com/2013/09/wa...on/beautyBlog+(ReallyRee+Fashion/Beauty+Blog)


----------



## Sylvia60 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Is the shader a brush like the 239?





pockykami said:


> Exactly. That one is actually my favorite. One of only three mac brushes that I own.


  Not really, no. Wayne said in another video he doesn't like brushes like that (which is why there are no lay-down/shader brushes in his line), because they're not multi-purpose/multi-functional.


----------



## sarabeautime (Sep 26, 2013)

pockykami said:


> I'm surprised people are complaining about the prices. I actually expected them to be higher considering they're artisanal. But, I was really annoyed by his video stating that flat shader brushes are pointless. It seemed very close minded considering he's a mua. Hasn't he ever heard or cut creases or tried to create a very pigmented look? Seemed kind of silly to me.


  I can't agree more. I love flat and dense brushes to pick up more pigment and give certain areas more definition.

  That said I have preordered all and playing with them since two days. My more detailed review is coming up but as for the time being, they are extremely close to Hakuhodo G series (black goat other than the foundation brush) in terms of quality/softness. Three of the brushes are almost identical to Hakuhodo ones I own. Also the price seems to be close. I don't own any S series brushes (the fact which I would love to change soon) from Hakuhodo but the form of those look close.

  Just wished instead of 3 crease brushes, there would be one shader brush.


----------



## LC Balthazar (Sep 26, 2013)

From his video, maybe the #6 brush can be used as a shader? I know he calls it a blending brush, but if it's flat, we can use it to lay down color, no?


----------



## MissTT (Sep 26, 2013)

I noticed that in the video as well. I was surprised to see it was a little flat and the light bulb went off. I'm thinking that was intentional on his part. I'd still be surprised if it could lay down color like a traditional flat brush though. Brush #7 could be used as a shader well. I rarely reach for a lip brush. As usual, his videos explaining them were very helpful.

  Is the foundation brush #1 synthetic?


----------



## sss215 (Sep 26, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I noticed that in the video as well. I was surprised to see it was a little flat and the light bulb went off. I'm thinking that was intentional on his part. I'd still be surprised if it could lay down color like a traditional flat brush though. Brush #7 could be used as a shader well. I rarely reach for a lip brush. As usual, his videos explaining them were very helpful.  Is the foundation brush #1 synthetic?


  I went back to check that and he didn't say it was. I know he said there was an option to dye it to match the others, but he didn't want want that.   Isn't there a Hakuhodo brush that looks like #1?


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 27, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> I can't agree more. I love flat and dense brushes to pick up more pigment and give certain areas more definition.
> 
> That said I have preordered all and playing with them since two days. My more detailed review is coming up but as for the time being, they are extremely close to Hakuhodo G series (black goat other than the foundation brush) in terms of quality/softness. Three of the brushes are almost identical to Hakuhodo ones I own. Also the price seems to be close. I don't own any S series brushes (the fact which I would love to change soon) from Hakuhodo but the form of those look close.
> 
> Just wished instead of 3 crease brushes, there would be one shader brush.


  I would be looking forward to your review! I have so many of the Hakuhodo G series that when I saw these im like crap i have already about half the collection. I am still intrigued but if they are very similar i will be skipping.


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 27, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I noticed that in the video as well. I was surprised to see it was a little flat and the light bulb went off. I'm thinking that was intentional on his part. I'd still be surprised if it could lay down color like a traditional flat brush though. Brush #7 could be used as a shader well. I rarely reach for a lip brush. As usual, his videos explaining them were very helpful.
> 
> Is the foundation brush #1 synthetic?
> 
> ...


  I mentioned before that the #1 looks very much like the Hakuhodo G5554 4mm ($45) or any of the other G555_ 4mm the larger number the bigger the head. His looks similar in size to the smaller one which i have. I havent read anything about what hair he uses, I have been actually curious if his black hair bristles are also goat that are dyed. The #1 brush tho I suspect is white goat hair with a blend of synthetic white hairs like the hakuhodo one.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *janette9687* 

 
  I mentioned before that the #1 looks very much like the Hakuhodo G5554 4mm ($45) or any of the other G555_ 4mm the larger number the bigger the head. His looks similar in size to the smaller one which i have. I havent read anything about what hair he uses, I have been actually curious if his black hair bristles are also goat that are dyed. *The #1 brush tho I suspect is white goat hair with a blend of synthetic white hairs like the hakuhodo one. *


  That's what I think, too. I wonder why so few companies actually list the type of hair used?


----------



## sss215 (Sep 27, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> I mentioned before that the #1 looks very much like the Hakuhodo [COLOR=181818]G5554 4mm ($45) or any of the other G555_ 4mm the larger number the bigger the head. His looks similar in size to the smaller one which i have. [/COLOR]I havent read anything about what hair he uses, I have been actually curious if his black hair bristles are also goat that are dyed. The #1 brush tho I suspect is white goat hair with a blend of synthetic white hairs like the hakuhodo one.


  Thanks for this info again. I think I may grab the Hakuhodo one.   





MissTT said:


> That's what I think, too. I wonder why so few companies actually list the type of hair used?


  I wish they would. The Chanel brush I had, Le Pinceaux Poudre caused a painful rash. When I called, they just told me the bristles were from of natural origins humanely treated.  I know I'm not allergic to any of MAC brushes, so those animals are ok. But other companies, it could go either way.  The white goat hair brushes seem to work out fine so I think this brush will be ok.  I've been hauling lots of synthetic brushes lately to be on the safe side.   I'm interested in where the bristles come from.  I did an article on shaving brushes and they tell you straight up, it's badger. Why the big secret for makeup brushes?   Badgers are treated as pests in certain countries where brushes are made, so they are prime sources.  I still don't know if I'm allergic to their hair or not.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 27, 2013)

Exactly. I'm sure you're not alone in your animal hair allergies/sensitivities. People who don't want to use animal hair at all have the synthetic option. Telling us the actual animal won't affect sales as much as it will affect returns by reducing them.


----------



## Ivonne383 (Sep 27, 2013)

I want the foundation brush...


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 27, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I noticed that in the video as well. I was surprised to see it was a little flat and the light bulb went off. I'm thinking that was intentional on his part. I'd still be surprised if it could lay down color like a traditional flat brush though. Brush #7 could be used as a shader well. I rarely reach for a lip brush. As usual, his videos explaining them were very helpful.


  #7 seems a bit short, IMO, for a shader brush. I could see it being used as a smudger brush, though.  





> Is the foundation brush #1 synthetic?


  No. All the hairs are natural (goat, I think?), sourced cruelty-free.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Sep 28, 2013)

the foundation brush #1 has goat hair on the bottom and synthetic on the top. Hope that clears some stuff up!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh, okay! Thanks!


----------



## luclaw88 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the links, i just preordered mine!! Excited and cant wait!


----------



## lenchen (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm down! I can't wait!


----------



## nicb2 (Oct 2, 2013)

I may get them individually as well.  There are maybe 3 brushes that I'm interested in.  Definitely the foundation brush for pores.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 2, 2013)

I got to open my brushes last night. The quality is superb. These brushes feel good in the hand. A nice light weight. The hairs are unbelievably soft in texture, but still firm. Soft =/= flimsy. I can already tell I may want an extra of one of the crease brushes. Their tapered softness is going to be a dream to work with. This morning I used the foundation brush and ehhhh no. I was not pleased. I will be trying again tomorrow. I was about 45 mins late so no time to try new products effectively. I used brush #6 for a wash of gold on my lids. It laid down the color pretty nicely. The color was foolproof so I was expecting it to perform well. Oh and I used brush #2 for loose powder. It was okay. Felt amazing texture-wise, but think I prefer a fluffy brush for all over face. I also decided to use it to set concealer and apply blush and highlight. The tapered end made it perfect for undereyes and cheek highlights. I didn't fall in love with it for blush. There I'd like a bit more fluff as well. I will be working with them again though so there's an adjustment period, too.

  Brushes 7 & 8 are teeny tiny. I don't need them, but I could see growing to enjoy them.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Oct 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I got to open my brushes last night. The quality is superb. These brushes feel good in the hand. A nice light weight. The hairs are unbelievably soft in texture, but still firm. Soft =/= flimsy. I can already tell I may want an extra of one of the crease brushes. Their tapered softness is going to be a dream to work with. This morning I used the foundation brush and ehhhh no. I was not pleased. I will be trying again tomorrow. I was about 45 mins late so no time to try new products effectively. I used brush #6 for a wash of gold on my lids. It laid down the color pretty nicely. The color was foolproof so I was expecting it to perform well. Oh and I used brush #2 for loose powder. It was okay. Felt amazing texture-wise, but think I prefer a fluffy brush for all over face. I also decided to use it to set concealer and apply blush and highlight. The tapered end made it perfect for undereyes and cheek highlights. I didn't fall in love with it for blush. There I'd like a bit more fluff as well. I will be working with them again though so there's an adjustment period, too.
> 
> Brushes 7 & 8 are teeny tiny. I don't need them, but I could see growing to enjoy them.


  Thanks for sharing your impressions, Miss TT!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I got to open my brushes last night. The quality is superb. These brushes feel good in the hand. A nice light weight. The hairs are unbelievably soft in texture, but still firm. Soft =/= flimsy. I can already tell I may want an extra of one of the crease brushes. Their tapered softness is going to be a dream to work with. This morning I used the foundation brush and ehhhh no. I was not pleased. I will be trying again tomorrow. I was about 45 mins late so no time to try new products effectively. I used brush #6 for a wash of gold on my lids. It laid down the color pretty nicely. The color was foolproof so I was expecting it to perform well. Oh and I used brush #2 for loose powder. It was okay. Felt amazing texture-wise, but think I prefer a fluffy brush for all over face. I also decided to use it to set concealer and apply blush and highlight. The tapered end made it perfect for undereyes and cheek highlights. I didn't fall in love with it for blush. There I'd like a bit more fluff as well. I will be working with them again though so there's an adjustment period, too.
> 
> Brushes 7 & 8 are teeny tiny. I don't need them, but I could see growing to enjoy them.


  that was fast!  I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 5, 2013)

MIss TT how does the crease brush compare to the small one by nars?


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 7, 2013)

I posted some comparisons to Hakuhodos and a review for those who are interested:

  Part I:

  http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/10/wayne-goss-brush-collection-part-i-01.html

  Part II:

  http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/10/wayne-goss-brush-collection-part-ii-06.html


----------



## sss215 (Oct 7, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> I posted some comparisons to Hakuhodos and a review for those who are interested:  Part I:  http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/10/wayne-goss-brush-collection-part-i-01.html  Part II:  http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/10/wayne-goss-brush-collection-part-ii-06.html


  Nice write up, thanks!!!!


----------



## Sylvia60 (Oct 9, 2013)

Seconded!


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 9, 2013)

Glad it was helpful


----------



## luclaw88 (Oct 9, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> I posted some comparisons to Hakuhodos and a review for those who are interested:
> 
> Part I:
> 
> ...


  Thank you for this, very helpful!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 9, 2013)

So I'm wondering if I should just get the Hakuhodo brushes?


----------



## LC Balthazar (Oct 9, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> So I'm wondering if I should just get the Hakuhodo brushes?


  I love mine!


----------



## BeautynBullets (Oct 11, 2013)

I wonder if the brushes are worth it


----------



## MissTT (Oct 11, 2013)

I have to say, unfortunately, the foundation brush is one of the worst foundation brushes I've ever used. The first day 4-5 hairs fell out on my face. That enrages me with liquid products especially b/c I'm in a hurry and I have to stop to pick them off. In the meantime my foundation is drying while not being fully blended. I truly don't have time for that. Then there are the streaks. Because this is a stippling type brush it has a sparse grouping of longer hairs. These hairs leave tiny little streaks in my foundation. When I change brush direction under my eyes (moving out instead of down) the track marks are incredibly noticeable. I keep having to go over and over my face to get rid of the streaks. Even the traditional foundation brush doesn't streak like this. I'm not a fan of stippling brushes for this very reason: wastes product and takes longer. I've watched the brush video twice. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I'm using downward strokes. I don't know...The shorter bristles are very densely packed which I expected, but it makes it really difficult for me to get all of the foundation out of the brush with brush shampoo. I'm either going to need to resort to chemical cleaner or add oil to the shampoo. Due to this brush alone I'm considering returning the whole lot and just repurchasing the shadow brushes. I need to check the return policy again.

  PP I had compared the brush #5 to my NARS Small Dome when you asked, but then forgot to type it up and thus forgot my comparisons. The NARS brushhead is slightly wider, but has a tapered head so it ends up being more precise. The tip of the NARS brush doesn't splay much due to it's point. It really holds it's shape well. I haven't actually used #5 b/c honestly my NARS brush works really well for detail work so I haven't been compelled to open up #5.

  I will still say the brushes are excellent quality and feel good in the hand. The hairs feel wonderful on the face. (Except I think the crease brushes are scratchy trying to use them to apply under eye concealer. Almost all brushes are to me, though, and I'm in love with my Sephora Airbrush Concealer #57 for this area.) Brush #2's tapered end makes me take lots of extra strokes trying to buff out loose powder. I favor fluffy brushes to cut down on time and strokes. Again, maybe my technique is flawed.

  Thanks so much for the reviews on colormeloud, Sara. They were great. Anyone else here have any thoughts?


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 12, 2013)

thats disappointing


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I have to say, unfortunately, the foundation brush is one of the worst foundation brushes I've ever used. The first day 4-5 hairs fell out on my face. That enrages me with liquid products especially b/c I'm in a hurry and I have to stop to pick them off. In the meantime my foundation is drying while not being fully blended. I truly don't have time for that. Then there are the streaks. Because this is a stippling type brush it has a sparse grouping of longer hairs. These hairs leave tiny little streaks in my foundation. When I change brush direction under my eyes (moving out instead of down) the track marks are incredibly noticeable. I keep having to go over and over my face to get rid of the streaks. Even the traditional foundation brush doesn't streak like this. I'm not a fan of stippling brushes for this very reason: wastes product and takes longer. I've watched the brush video twice. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I'm using downward strokes. I don't know...The shorter bristles are very densely packed which I expected, but it makes it really difficult for me to get all of the foundation out of the brush with brush shampoo. I'm either going to need to resort to chemical cleaner or add oil to the shampoo. Due to this brush alone I'm considering returning the whole lot and just repurchasing the shadow brushes. I need to check the return policy .


  This is interesting. I am using the foundation brush #1 almost daily since I got it. I like stippling brushes though. Anyway it didnt shed a single hair on me. It has been washed like 10 times since then. I was rather surprised by the quality because sometimes Hakuhodo brushes do shed hairs.   Coming back to the streaks and usage. I am usually very short on time in the mornings and find this brush particularly fast to work with. I do moisturize the skin in a good way or alternatively you can spray a little water on the brush. Then I take some foundation at the back of my hand and by picking very less product each time, I start applying this from the center of the face in circular motions towards out. Does this make sense? I see streaks if I apply it linearly. The head of the brush should touch the whole face so since it has an angle, you need to hold it a bit inclined. Do you try it out this way?  I apply my foundation, my under eye concelear and even partly spot concealing with this brush. I hardly use anything else from the line since I find my Hakuhodo/Suqqu ones much better but this particular brush is heaven sent to me, so I wanted to ask if you use it the way I do.


----------



## katred (Oct 14, 2013)

I was so convinced that these brushes wouldn't be available in Canada that I missed the fact that anyone can order them from love-makeup. (Well, we will be able to when they're in stock.) I like the look of the blending brush and the foundation brush (although now Miss TT's review has me worried). I can't for the life of me figure out why they wouldn't have included an applicator brush for shadows, though. I swear, it's like no one wants to compete with the Mac 239.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 14, 2013)

katred said:


> I was so convinced that these brushes wouldn't be available in Canada that I missed the fact that anyone can order them from love-makeup. (Well, we will be able to when they're in stock.) I like the look of the blending brush and the foundation brush (although now Miss TT's review has me worried). I can't for the life of me figure out why they wouldn't have included an applicator brush for shadows, though. *I swear, it's like no one wants to compete with the Mac 239.*








 His blending brush #6 can lay down color, but not in any way like a 239-type brush. I wonder if he'll add one later due to demand?

  I tried the foundation brush again today going in circles. Significantly less streaks and lost one hair. The small brush head means it takes longer for me to blend when compared to my HG Urban Decay Optical Blurring brush. My UD blends quickly, leaves no streaky lines, and doesn't lose hairs. I think I may have enjoyed the Wayne Goss brush more if it was more like the Shiseido and didn't have the long/stippling hairs. The density of my UD makes it blend quickly and effortlessly. Sara - I forgot to try spritzing the brush to see if that helped. I'll do it tomorrow. How often are you washing yours? Natural hairs and liquid makeup icks me out. Especially when the hairs are white.

  katred - if you like stippling brushes this may work for you. I went in with an open mind b/c I really respect the creator, but I was quickly reminded why stippling brushes with liquid foundation enrages me.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 14, 2013)

katred said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out why they wouldn't have included an applicator brush for shadows, though. I swear, it's like no one wants to compete with the Mac 239.


  Wayne doesn't like lay-down brushes because they're not multi-functional enough for him. If there's enough demand for one, he may do one.


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 15, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I have to say, unfortunately, the foundation brush is one of the worst foundation brushes I've ever used. The first day 4-5 hairs fell out on my face. That enrages me with liquid products especially b/c I'm in a hurry and I have to stop to pick them off. In the meantime my foundation is drying while not being fully blended. I truly don't have time for that. Then there are the streaks. Because this is a stippling type brush it has a sparse grouping of longer hairs. These hairs leave tiny little streaks in my foundation. When I change brush direction under my eyes (moving out instead of down) the track marks are incredibly noticeable. I keep having to go over and over my face to get rid of the streaks. Even the traditional foundation brush doesn't streak like this. I'm not a fan of stippling brushes for this very reason: wastes product and takes longer. I've watched the brush video twice. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I'm using downward strokes. I don't know...The shorter bristles are very densely packed which I expected, but it makes it really difficult for me to get all of the foundation out of the brush with brush shampoo. I'm either going to need to resort to chemical cleaner or add oil to the shampoo. Due to this brush alone I'm considering returning the whole lot and just repurchasing the shadow brushes. I need to check the return policy again.
> 
> PP I had compared the brush #5 to my NARS Small Dome when you asked, but then forgot to type it up and thus forgot my comparisons. The NARS brushhead is slightly wider, but has a tapered head so it ends up being more precise. The tip of the NARS brush doesn't splay much due to it's point. It really holds it's shape well. I haven't actually used #5 b/c honestly my NARS brush works really well for detail work so I haven't been compelled to open up #5.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for reviewing this! I was def curious how these played out and offering to CP, i think considering the similar features and my ever growing hakuhodo collection i may just skip.

  Ill tell you one thing i did wanted too see how much a difference the foundation brush made because of the longer bristles but the Hakuhodo one didn't give me streak issues but the hairs are shorter. What it did give me was resistance i couldn't exactly go in circular buffing motions i had to go more like painting motions. and its very dense it is hard to get foundation out. It is better than the hakuhodo J210 for foundation for buffing because the j210 soaked up the foundation. The finish was beautiful though I need to use f more to give more info on it since they are in similar price range. I just keep my beauty bender more handy for foundation since i use it for concealer as well.


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 15, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> Wayne doesn't like lay-down brushes because they're not multi-functional enough for him. If there's enough demand for one, he may do one.


  LOL.
  I think he said he doesn't like harsh application (as opposed to soft wash of color) this is why he doesn't have it in his collection.

  As much as I am enjoying his set of brushes, I would never "demand" for another brush from him because Hakuhodo brushes have the same good quality and almost exactly the same price. So I can't imagine why would someone on earth demand for a brush from him when a huge collection of those is available worldwide. I appreciate his effort on "popularizing the Japanese quality brushes" though. I have seen some reviews comparing these with Sigma brushes and complaining about the small size of Wayne's, so this sheds a light on the user profile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the other hand him acting like a creator of something is just a little... sad... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am taking it as a marketing strategy though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I perceive his collection as "Wayne's selection of Hakuhodos which will give you a flawless face". Sorry if I am being a little mean here but I think everyone should speak their mind.


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 15, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> LOL.
> I think he said he doesn't like harsh application (as opposed to soft wash of color) this is why he doesn't have it in his collection.
> 
> As much as I am enjoying his set of brushes, I would never "demand" for another brush from him because Hakuhodo brushes have the same good quality and almost exactly the same price. So I can't imagine why would someone on earth demand for a brush from him when a huge collection of those is available worldwide. I appreciate his effort on "popularizing the Japanese quality brushes" though. I have seen some reviews comparing these with Sigma brushes and complaining about the small size of Wayne's, so this sheds a light on the user profile.
> ...


I totally understand your post and i to somewhat agree, when i first saw his collectiones i was moved becuz of the whole part about them being Japanese made and i know the quality would be great but as i saw the pictures of it i saw and posted that they arent exactly new innovatiosn at all, i actually posted similar hakuhodo brushes, and i thought the price points might have been better but I would rather shell out the cash for hakuhodos whose quality i know is always superb, im glad he took that route to make his line of brushes but like you said they arent anything new.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarabeautime* 

  LOL.
  I think he said he doesn't like harsh application (as opposed to soft wash of color) this is why he doesn't have it in his collection.

  As much as I am enjoying his set of brushes, I would never "demand" for another brush from him because Hakuhodo brushes have the same good quality and almost exactly the same price. So I can't imagine why would someone on earth demand for a brush from him when a huge collection of those is available worldwide. I appreciate his effort on "popularizing the Japanese quality brushes" though. I have seen some reviews comparing these with Sigma brushes and complaining about the small size of Wayne's, so this sheds a light on the user profile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the other hand him acting like a creator of something is just a little... sad... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am taking it as a marketing strategy though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I perceive his collection as "*Wayne's selection of Hakuhodos which will give you a flawless face*". Sorry if I am being a little mean here but I think everyone should speak their mind.


  Oh yes definitely this. I used the term creator earlier and I meant of the line, not the brush types b/c yes these are just brushes already in existence that have slight technical modifications. By the demand we simply mean giving customers what they're requesting. It's a way to make money. People want the 239 and they really like Wayne Goss. If he wants to make more money he certainly can by adding this type of brush to his line up. If he is insistent that he fundamentally opposed to it perhaps he'll stick to those feelings. See his comments about Bare Minerals and their creator's comments about _never _having a pressed powder in their line. Things change over time and with customer desires.

  I went back to my UD foundation brush this morning and my goodness come to mama! Flawless finish in seconds. I didn't need to keep buffing over and over again because there were zero lines and streaks. It buffs things out immediately. Janette I worry about resistance too with some of those similar brushes with flat heads. I'm also thinking my Wayne Goss brush soaks up the foundation more than I'd like. Again, I'm just not a fan of natural bristles with liquids so I'm biased.

  I used the WG #4 and #6 today for blending and they look and feel so nice. I also used the #2 to apply powder to my t-zone. I do like that the #2 is nice and soft so it doesn't disturb the rest of your makeup. The fluffier Chanel powder brush that I use does seem to make a lot of contact with my skin and drag a bit.


----------



## luclaw88 (Oct 15, 2013)

Still waiting on mine to come


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 15, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> LOL. I think he said he doesn't like harsh application (as opposed to soft wash of color) this is why he doesn't have it in his collection.


  I distinctly remember him saying he doesn't like lay-down brushes because that's the only purpose they serve: packing on colour. On the other hand, with a fluffier brush, you can apply colour, blend it, apply more colour, blend it again, et al.  I think we may be thinking along similar lines but wording it differently?  





MissTT said:


> By the demand we simply mean giving customers what they're requesting. It's a way to make money. People want the 239 and they really like Wayne Goss. If he wants to make more money he certainly can by adding this type of brush to his line up. If he is insistent that he fundamentally opposed to it perhaps he'll stick to those feelings. See his comments about Bare Minerals and their creator's comments about _never_ having a pressed powder in their line. Things change over time and with customer desires.


  Very true!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 15, 2013)

I believe that's what he said in one of his videos, shelly. He likes multi-functional brushes.


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 16, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I believe that's what he said in one of his videos, shelly. He likes multi-functional brushes.


  Yes, it is interesting that I have watched other videos in the past from different people (not only Wayne's) and they were saying the same thing.
  I personally can't understand this though, since we all have many brushes so we may have one brush for packing color too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I mean it is not a question of "which brush you would take with you to an island if you had only one choice" LOL.

  In other words I can't quiet understand having 3 crease brushes in a line and no shader brush. Some other lines I know (look at Tom Ford or Suqqu for example) with limited number of brushes (6-7 brushes each), they all have one shader brush. The example with Bare Minerals is a good one though.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 16, 2013)

I can understand having three blending/crease brushes in a line, particularly if they're different sizes to suit different eye shapes/sizes, or if one can be used to apply a soft wash of colour and another can be used for a slightly stronger application without packing it on (I'm thinking MAC 224 vs. 217). The #3 brush in this range is too big for my eye shape (I have a semi-hooded eye due to a low-set brow), and the #5 is way too small, but I could use the #4.  On the other hand, I don't see anything wrong with having a brush that does one thing well, and I think that's where many of us are stumped in regards to Wayne's line. While he doesn't like lay-down/flat shader brushes because laying down/packing on colour is their sole purpose, there are many of us who are okay with a brush like that, and we (in general) want to support his line so we would want him to include such a brush, despite the fact there are several brands out there who make flat shader brushes already.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 17, 2013)

I am really interested in these brushes, specially the foundation brush. I have the Dior angled foundation brush and I really like it, I would like to check how it compares to this one.

  Personally, when I am not trying to do anything fancy, for my everyday makeup, I prefer my 217 and other blending brushes to both apply and blend. Call me lazy in not wanting to wash too many brushes XD


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 17, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> I can understand having three blending/crease brushes in a line, particularly if they're different sizes to suit different eye shapes/sizes, or if one can be used to apply a soft wash of colour and another can be used for a slightly stronger application without packing it on (I'm thinking MAC 224 vs. 217). The #3 brush in this range is too big for my eye shape (I have a semi-hooded eye due to a low-set brow), and the #5 is way too small, but I could use the #4.  On the other hand, I don't see anything wrong with having a brush that does one thing well, and I think that's where many of us are stumped in regards to Wayne's line. While he doesn't like lay-down/flat shader brushes because laying down/packing on colour is their sole purpose, there are many of us who are okay with a brush like that, and we (in general) want to support his line so we would want him to include such a brush, despite the fact there are several brands out there who make flat shader brushes already.


  It is very interesting to read that you like #4, this one is also exactly what I like. And mind you I have big eyes with deep crease and I am also tall (so a big head LoL) so I don't really know if #3 is too big for me, for whom it would be right on the crease LOL. Anyway it can be used for other purposes. I like it for setting under eye concealer and applying highlight on the bridge of the nose.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> On the other hand, I don't see anything wrong with having a brush that does one thing well, and I think that's where many of us are stumped in regards to Wayne's line. While he doesn't like lay-down/flat shader brushes because laying down/packing on colour is their sole purpose, there are many of us who are okay with a brush like that, and we (in general) want to support his line so we would want him to include such a brush, despite the fact there are several brands out there who make flat shader brushes already.


  I agree. I don't think anyone would begrudge him including a shader brush. Perhaps it's just (partially) a marketing hook to make it seem like he cares _sooooo much_ about his customers that he's trying to save them money. Have you tried using brush #5 as a smudging/pencil brush? Is it firm enough? I've been too lazy to try it.

  How do you ladies feel about brush #6 for blending? I'm not sure if I like it more than the 217. The flatness makes me think it doesn't do as good a job, but I haven't done any looks that require extreme blending to be able to see a noticeable difference.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't have any of the brushes yet (too many other things taking precedence, not to mention these are so bloody popular!), but #5, from what I've seen, seems a bit long to me for a pencil brush. I could be wrong about that, though!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2013)

It is and probably too soft/flexible, too, but I thought I saw a review of someone saying they used it as so and I was a bit confused.


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 18, 2013)

For me #5 is too long and soft for smoking things out. This brush is the one I still couldn't figure out what to do with LOL.
  I prefer Laura Mercier Smoky Brush to soften my liners.

  I do on the other hand like my #6 on my crease. I like flat brushes on the crease and my other favorite is Hakuhodo G5523. I believe J5523 is close to MAC 217 but G5523 is made of blue squirrel hair, so softer than MAC217 (which I believe is goat). If you are working with pigmented and soft powder eye shadows, I find G5523 works better with me. WG #6 is very close to G5523 and I like them both )


----------



## pbpink (Oct 25, 2013)

tirurit said:


> I am really interested in these brushes, specially the foundation brush. I have the Dior angled foundation brush and I really like it, I would like to check how it compares to this one.
> 
> Personally, when I am not trying to do anything fancy, for my everyday makeup, I prefer my 217 and other blending brushes to both apply and blend. Call me lazy in not wanting to wash too many brushes XD


  i too was was wondering how this brush compares to the dior? 

  any thoughts?


----------



## nemo007 (Nov 1, 2013)

The brush set and the individual brushes are back up on love makeup. I ordered the collection


----------



## pbpink (Nov 3, 2013)

tirurit said:


> I am really interested in these brushes, specially the foundation brush. I have the Dior angled foundation brush and I really like it, I would like to check how it compares to this one.
> 
> Personally, when I am not trying to do anything fancy, for my everyday makeup, I prefer my 217 and other blending brushes to both apply and blend. Call me lazy in not wanting to wash too many brushes XD


  i have the TF cream brush but i wanted to try one like the dior, shisedo or wayne goss #1 - sounds like i should go for dior eh?

  also, WG is coming out with a another brush for xmas, it is a bigger powder brush


----------



## MissTT (Nov 3, 2013)

A bigger powder brush would be nice. The current one is too tapered for my liking when powdering the whole face.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 3, 2013)

You can see it in the recent tutorial with his friend Lucy doing her makeup.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zbW-8O6_UU


----------



## MissTT (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh, yes, I would prefer that size for all over powdering. Still tapered, but easier to work with.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Nov 5, 2013)

pbpink said:


> i have the TF cream brush but i wanted to try one like the dior, shisedo or wayne goss #1 - sounds like i should go for dior eh?
> 
> also, WG is coming out with a another brush for xmas, it is a bigger powder brush


I much prefer the Dior to the Shiseido, so yes, I'd recommend you go for it.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Nov 10, 2013)

soooo excited for the big powder brush! definitely at the top of my christmas wish list!!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 22, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> On the other hand, I don't see anything wrong with having a brush that does one thing well, and I think that's where many of us are stumped in regards to Wayne's line. While he doesn't like lay-down/flat shader brushes because laying down/packing on colour is their sole purpose, there are many of us who are okay with a brush like that, and we (in general) want to support his line so we would want him to include such a brush, despite the fact there are several brands out there who make flat shader brushes already.


I heard him explain it in a video differently.  It wasn't that a brush has to have multiple uses.  He doesn't like shader brushes that pack on color b/c he believes makeup should be blend and not have harsh lines and he believes that shader brushes promote the type of makeup application he doesn't like, so he's opposed to them for that reason.  I hope that makes some sort of sense.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 22, 2013)

I received a brush restock notice yesterday. I realized I still haven't tried the two smallest brushes - lip and push liner. Does anyone know when the bigger brush is coming out? I've really been enjoying the softness of the current powder brush and use it every day now. It even worked really well for blush when I went out of town and forgot my blush brush. I'm excited to have something bigger for my full face.
  *I've noticed in this short time that the name is already rubbing off the brush. I really didn't want to have to put nail polish on these. Grrr.


----------



## sarabeautime (Nov 28, 2013)

Face Brush is now available at Love-makeup for the ones outside of US. They also restocked the other brushes and the brush set:  http://www.love-makeup.co.uk/wayne-goss-m-106.html  I ordered the face brush, because it didn't looked like the ones I have this one is more pointy and not flat like my Hakuhodo one or Chanel one, so I am excited to try this out and let you know ;-)


----------



## MissTT (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh my! It's limited edition and double the price of the other powder brush. $81 USD is giving me pause...


----------



## Silverbella (Nov 28, 2013)

Does anyone know if Love-Makeup is the only place to purchase the new brush?  I don't see it on Beautlish?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 28, 2013)

I just sent them a tweet; I'll see what they say.  *pause, cue _Jeopardy!_ think music*  EDIT: December for the US!   https://twitter.com/beautylish/status/406270943573471233


----------



## boschicka (Nov 29, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Oh my! It's limited edition and double the price of the other powder brush. $81 USD is giving me pause...


esp since it looks like the MUFE blush brush for $44!

  http://www.sephora.com/160-blush-brush-P382409?skuId=1536317

  or

  http://www.sephora.com/pro-precision-powder-brush-59-P313006?skuId=1419340


----------



## MissTT (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes, but the MUFE brush is synthetic and I'd be surprised if the bristles were as soft as the WG. My Goss brushes are the best on my skin. Very silky feeling. I wish our MUFE brushes weren't glued to the display so I could try them out. All I  can do is stroke them. Such a beautiful line.


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok a read all the comments posted here and i still have some question concerning #4 how does it compare to MAC 226??? Anyone? 
  I'm still searching high and low for a dupe and i was wondering if it might be a winner. By the way I just purchase #2 (face brush) and love it! really nice quality, super soft and a real work horse it can be used for a lot of things!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 5, 2013)

The big LE powder brush arrives on Beautylish on the 12th, US peeps! 


VAL4M said:


> Ok a read all the comments posted here and i still have some question concerning #4 how does it compare to MAC 226??? Anyone?


  The 226 that launched with Blonde Brunette Redhead is a bit different to the ones that shipped with the MAC Me Over collection over a year ago. (I say "ones" because it seems to me all of us who bought the MMO release of it got a somewhat different variation of it.) The BBR one is pointier, more tapered. My 226 from MMO has somewhat of a taper, but no real point. WG #4 is much pointier and more tapered than the 226 I have. That said, I think BBR's 226 wasn't as chunky (if that makes sense?) before the taper? Also, Goss's brushes have shorter handles.  There are several other dupes for/similar-shaped brushes to the 226 out there: e.g., Sigma E45, Louise Young LY38, Stila #9, some in Hakuhodo's range.


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks very helpful Shellygrrl!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 6, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yes, but the MUFE brush is synthetic and I'd be surprised if the bristles were as soft as the WG. My Goss brushes are the best on my skin. Very silky feeling. I wish our MUFE brushes weren't glued to the display so I could try them out. All I  can do is stroke them. Such a beautiful line.


I guess I was just expecting it to be more earth-shattering and groundbreaking based on the way Wayne was describing it.  Like nothing I've ever seen before.  But I do have to agree that these are amazing brushes.  Who am I kidding?  I'm sure I'll end up buying the holiday brush too.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 6, 2013)

I asked to receive the brush for Christmas, but when I told my guy the EU price he 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Then I told him the brush would last me for at least 10 years and I'd use it almost daily. I then calculated the cost per use and he was much more agreeable.


----------



## sarabeautime (Dec 9, 2013)

I just reviewed the christmas brush that I was testing for a week now, it might be interesting for those who are considering to invest in it:

  http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/12/wayne-goss-limited-edition-christmas.html

  If someone else tried it out, let me know how you find a huge round pointy brush


----------



## MissTT (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you, Sara. Do you happen to know how much Beautylish will be selling this brush for?


----------



## sarabeautime (Dec 10, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thank you, Sara. Do you happen to know how much Beautylish will be selling this brush for?


  I don't know but I am guessing something around $75 looking at how the other prices compare.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for your input. I will be getting this brush for Christmas. I have to buy it myself because I'm afraid it will sell out and my partner will not get to the website in time. He's not really a stalker like us. That will be the second gift he's told me to purchase and he'll pay me back. He claims I'm difficult to shop for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm a little annoyed because my #2 brush only says 'Goss' on it. The 'Wayne' has completely rubbed off. I didn't realize I was using it so much. I also wasn't aware I was gripping it so close to the end. I don't really hold my brushes that way as much as I try. I'll need to put nail polish on the rest of them I guess.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *shellygrrl* 


The big LE powder brush arrives on Beautylish on the 12th, US peeps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've had my eye out for this brush. Did I miss the launch? I noticed comments were disabled for the video of this brush. Makes me think there was some kind of problem.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 12, 2013)

And here is the email... Brush is up for $85: http://www.beautylish.com/s/wayne-goss-the-holiday-brush


----------



## boschicka (Dec 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I've had my eye out for this brush. Did I miss the launch? I noticed comments were disabled for the video of this brush. Makes me think there was some kind of problem.


I've been going through the same thing.  I finally gave up watching for it today.  Thanks for posting the link!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I've had my eye out for this brush. Did I miss the launch? I noticed comments were disabled for the video of this brush. Makes me think there was some kind of problem.


  He probably turned them off to avoid all the usual “where can I buy it?” comments when all the information is in the video’s description box.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 12, 2013)

Bogus! They are offering $10 off for new customers only. I had to logout and am now trying to call my guy for his CC info. Why should I pay an extra $10 for being loyal?


----------



## boschicka (Dec 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Bogus! They are offering $10 off for new customers only. I had to logout and am now trying to call my guy for his CC info. Why should I pay an extra $10 for being loyal?


Amen!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 13, 2013)

I got the brush ordered. I hope it's worth. I just wanted it to complete my collection. I probably should have picked up a Hakuhodo face brush instead. Are they having a holiday set this year?


----------



## boschicka (Dec 16, 2013)

I believe I saw one post in the early fall about a holiday set with pink handles but haven't seen anything since.  Got my Holiday Brush today.  It shed while washing it.  None of the ones from the set did that.  Not a big deal.  Just something I noticed.  It's drying now.  Can't wait to try it!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 31, 2013)

I rec'd the Holiday brush for my birthday and used it for the first time yesterday. I have to say the brush is not as soft as his Brush #2. I'm disappointed and would not have paid this much for the brush. It's even got a touch of scratchiness. Not like my NARS Yachiyo brush which hurts my face, but it just doesn't feel like the #2 brush at all. For that price...

  eta: I just saw several Youtube reviews saying the same thing. One woman said Brush #2 is squirrel and the Holiday brush is goat hair. Wayne was saying the brushes were the same initially. What a ripoff. I'm new to shopping with Beautylish. Hopefully I'm not too lazy this week. If I can get motivated i think I will be returning.

  I also recently tried the lip brush for a lip tar and hated it. It just does not work well with that formula. I haven't tried it with tube lipstick as I just don't reach for a lip brush ever.


----------



## Never2Much (Jan 1, 2014)

MissTT said:


> I rec'd the Holiday brush for my birthday and used it for the first time yesterday. I have to say the brush is not as soft as his Brush #2. I'm disappointed and would not have paid this much for the brush. It's even got a touch of scratchiness. Not like my NARS Yachiyo brush which hurts my face, but it just doesn't feel like the #2 brush at all. For that price...
> 
> eta: I just saw several Youtube reviews saying the same thing. One woman said Brush #2 is squirrel and the Holiday brush is goat hair. Wayne was saying the brushes were the same initially. What a ripoff. I'm new to shopping with Beautylish. Hopefully I'm not too lazy this week. If I can get motivated i think I will be returning.
> 
> I also recently tried the lip brush for a lip tar and hated it. It just does not work well with that formula. I haven't tried it with tube lipstick as I just don't reach for a lip brush ever.


  WOW!!  My first post here, and I just wanted to thank you all for this great thread.  I had the Holiday Brush in my cart all day, went to complete my order, then thought, do I really have the "need" for another brush???  Although, I can always find a reason to purchase another MU brush, do I really need one for $85?? Then I thought, ok, let me just settle for #4, OH NO, its sold out
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?? Huge size, closed the computer for the day!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This whole brush thing just ate at me all day!! The good angel on one shoulder saying, you really don't need it.  The bad angel on the other saying, oh heck, what's one more, just get it .  So tonight I thought I would try and find more reviews and stumbled upon this forum.  Thank you thank you thank you for convincing me, I really don't need this $85 Holiday Brush.............I will patiently wait for #4 to be re stocked!! I would be so disappointed if I purchased the Holiday Brush and it didn't live up to my expectations once it arrived.  Because like you Miss TT, I am not the best at returning stuff.  But I thank you for your honest opinion here!


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 2, 2014)

MissTT said:


> I rec'd the Holiday brush for my birthday and used it for the first time yesterday. I have to say the brush is not as soft as his Brush #2. I'm disappointed and would not have paid this much for the brush. It's even got a touch of scratchiness. Not like my NARS Yachiyo brush which hurts my face, but it just doesn't feel like the #2 brush at all. For that price...
> 
> eta: I just saw several Youtube reviews saying the same thing. One woman said Brush #2 is squirrel and the Holiday brush is goat hair. Wayne was saying the brushes were the same initially. What a ripoff. I'm new to shopping with Beautylish. Hopefully I'm not too lazy this week. If I can get motivated i think I will be returning.
> 
> I also recently tried the lip brush for a lip tar and hated it. It just does not work well with that formula. I haven't tried it with tube lipstick as I just don't reach for a lip brush ever.


  I would have def recommened you the hakuhodo B103 or S103 but you know me im biased. I have the B103 ($72) and i know its goat hair but its still so osft, theres a J103 ($84)  too with no dye in the bristles, for $85 i would have gone with the S103 ($93)

  thats prob the main reason i haent ordered his collection i love it but i have very similar brushes from hakuhodo already. I have the mac 138 and it has the same shape as the hakuhodo, im sorry you were disappointed

  THe only holiday gift set i saw in Tokyo is a small 3 brushe set, one was a face brush, one was the J5523, an the other was either a liner or lip brush or small shadow, they had black handles an rose gold fertles, beautiful


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jan 5, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I would have def recommened you the hakuhodo B103 or S103 but you know me im biased. I have the B103 ($72) and i know its goat hair but its still so osft, theres a J103 ($84)  too with no dye in the bristles, for $85 i would have gone with the S103 ($93)  thats prob the main reason i haent ordered his collection i love it but i have very similar brushes from hakuhodo already. I have the mac 138 and it has the same shape as the hakuhodo, im sorry you were disappointed  THe only holiday gift set i saw in Tokyo is a small 3 brushe set, one was a face brush, one was the J5523, an the other was either a liner or lip brush or small shadow, they had black handles an rose gold fertles, beautiful


  I'm with Janette, I'm sticking to my hakuhodo brushes!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 5, 2014)

Me three. Hakuhodo all te way. Thank god I wasn't tempted by WG. I love the dude but I don't know if I'm paying so much for brushes I haven't seen or tried myself...


----------



## Never2Much (Jan 5, 2014)

I've taken inventory of my brushes and I'm going to guess the Bobbi Brown powder brush I have is similar in dimensions to the WG Holiday brush??  Anyone have both of these??

  I really don't have the use for another brush, just saw the Holiday brush and thought it was a "must have", glad I've read your reviews


----------



## MissTT (Jan 5, 2014)

Have yet to place a Hakuhodo order. To be honest there's only about one brush I need to add to my collection right now. As far as wants I'd like a nice bronzer brush for my Guerlain Terracotta powder and now that I've been teased w/ a large powder brush I'd really like to get one I'm in love with. I've used the WG Holiday a few more times and it's not terrible it's just not really that great for the price. It was a gift so I suppose I could keep it, but my guy went a little overboard for Christmas and my bday so I'd actually feel good about saving him some money.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 14, 2014)

Question about the foundation brush- I use mineral foundation, would you guys think it would work for that type? I like smaller brushes so it appeals to me, but am wondering if anyone has used it for powders or minerals? Or is there another brush by Hakuhodo that would work better? I am considering getting the WG set but would like some opinions from others on if they are work it? Thanks.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 16, 2014)

MissTT said:


> Have yet to place a Hakuhodo order. To be honest there's only about one brush I need to add to my collection right now. As far as wants I'd like a nice bronzer brush for my Guerlain Terracotta powder and now that I've been teased w/ a large powder brush I'd really like to get one I'm in love with. I've used the WG Holiday a few more times and it's not terrible it's just not really that great for the price. It was a gift so I suppose I could keep it, but my guy went a little overboard for Christmas and my bday so I'd actually feel good about saving him some money.


Do you own any Tom Ford brushes?  I hear they are made by Hakuhodo.  I think Hakuhodo has a rough return policy, so if you bought a Tom Ford brush instead and didn't like it, you could return it.  Of course, you would have less of a selection.
  Did you return the WG Holiday brush?  I've kept mine b/c I'm lazy, but it was definitely a disappointment.  It seems soft on the front end, but when I use it, I get that pin-prick feeling all over my face.  I'll figure out a less painful use for it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 4, 2014)

New Goss brushes are coming out soon(ish) -- a face set this month, and an eye set next month  http://www.beautylish.com/b/wayne-goss/the-face-set-lookbook http://www.beautylish.com/b/wayne-goss/the-eye-set-lookbook  And those of you who were hoping Wayne would add a lay-down brush to his collection will, I think, be very happy to see not one, but TWO, in the eye set! :cheer:


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 4, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> And those of you who were hoping Wayne would add a lay-down brush to his collection will, I think, be very happy to see not one, but TWO, in the eye set!


  SO tempted!!!! need to stay strong!


----------



## janette9687 (Mar 16, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> And those of you who were hoping Wayne would add a lay-down brush to his collection will, I think, be very happy to see not one, but TWO, in the eye set!


  i wanna try some of these out but once they are sold seperately i have enough hakuhodos to splurge on another set, but i do love the look of the eye brushes because i have ver few lay down brushes


----------



## jewelnabq (Apr 30, 2014)

That was the brush I am interested in purchasing. Did you ever get the foundation brush? If so, what do you think?


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 30, 2014)

I'd love to get each set, but not right now...  and I'm thinking about slowly collecting hakuhodo's.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'd love to get each set, but not right now...  and I'm thinking about slowly collecting hakuhodo's.


  You and me both (caresses precious haku


----------



## kait0 (Dec 7, 2014)

Anyone lemming for the new holiday brushes?


----------



## tirurit (Dec 8, 2014)

new holiday brushes?!

  Must check them out!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 8, 2014)

tirurit said:


> new holiday brushes?!
> 
> Must check them out!


  It's the same as last years holiday brush, if you have it already, just being re-released, and also in white hair.


----------



## tirurit (Dec 8, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> It's the same as last years holiday brush, if you have it already, just being re-released, and also in white hair.


  I wonder if the different colour corresponds to different type of hair or if it is just dye


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 8, 2014)

tirurit said:


> I wonder if the different colour corresponds to different type of hair or if it is just dye


  Pretty positive it's not dye, he wouldn't do that with his brushes, so it's probably a white goat hair as opposed to black goat hair or something. He did a video about it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52a_qhkNSy0


----------



## tirurit (Dec 8, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Pretty positive it's not dye, he wouldn't do that with his brushes, so it's probably a white goat hair as opposed to black goat hair or something. He did a video about it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52a_qhkNSy0


  I doubted it was dye, but then both have the same shape and till now he hasn't made different versions of the same brush with different types of hair

  Anyway, thanks for the info! We'll see if he gives us some more info on them


----------



## kait0 (Dec 8, 2014)

He should have explained the difference in his video announcing these brushes ha. But I'm under the impression that the black brush IS goat, and IS dyed. And I think there were complaints about it, hence the white version.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 12, 2014)

The holiday brushes are up on Beautylish!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 12, 2014)

^^^^are you getting them?


----------



## tirurit (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay, I took the plunge and ordered the holiday brush and the collection

  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh right now I am in panic mode! I am crossing my fingers that nothing happens with the order, that the shipping process goes smothly and that it does not take an eternity for the package to safely arrive to my hands

  It is the first time that I make such a big purchase online and on top of that, abroad. sorry for my anxious post!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a holiday brush in my cart.  Should I get it?  Which color?  both?


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 14, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I have a holiday brush in my cart.  Should I get it?  Which color?  both?


  Did you end up buying?  If not, the white one's sold out now.


----------



## tirurit (Dec 17, 2014)

My brushes arrived today (I ordered the xmas one and the collection as it seemed pointless to order just one brush from so far away) and I couldn't be happier.

  Of course I HAD to try them as soon as they arrived and they are gloooorious! Now, I am newbie in brushland, but honestly, I could ditch all my brushes and just keep these and the laura mercier holiday kit.

  So basicaly, all those things you have heard a million times? They are so soft, they apply pigment so well, they blend so well, they are so pretty.... I am seconding everyone of those claims!

  Sorry for the excited flailing all over the place hehe


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 18, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I ended up getting both!
> 
> 
> Did you end up buying?  If not, the white one's sold out now.


  Yes.  I ended up getting both black and white.  I ordered black first on Friday night.  I started reading stuff about it.  How it was softer than the Mac 138.  I use the 138 everyday for Studio Fix foundation.  I had been wanting another.  I just thought maybe I do want the white too and could use it for something else so I ordered the white one on Saturday.  Strangely enough the white one arrived Monday and the black one just came today.  So weird.  It may have been my fault though.  I sent a message that I ordered two brushes and they could send them together as they hadn't shipped yet.  I'm wondering if the message delayed my black brush from shipping.  I won't do that again.  The white brush is very soft.  It applied the studio fix quite nicely.  I'm eager to try the black one tomorrow.


----------



## tirurit (Dec 19, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes.  I ended up getting both black and white.  I ordered black first on Friday night.  I started reading stuff about it.  How it was softer than the Mac 138.  I use the 138 everyday for Studio Fix foundation.  I had been wanting another.  I just thought maybe I do want the white too and could use it for something else so I ordered the white one on Saturday.  Strangely enough the white one arrived Monday and the black one just came today.  So weird.  It may have been my fault though.  I sent a message that I ordered two brushes and they could send them together as they hadn't shipped yet.  I'm wondering if the message delayed my black brush from shipping.  I won't do that again.  The white brush is very soft.  It applied the studio fix quite nicely.  I'm eager to try the black one tomorrow.


  Please let us know if you find any differences at all between the white one and the black one due to the dye


----------

